# Things to buy for Gaggia



## Raakesh76 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi All

So am i soon to be an owner of a gaggia classic, however it is not due to arrive for a week or so. Before it arrives i was wondering if there are any essential items i should invest in while i wait for its arrival. Some of things i have on my list are.

OPV mod
milk jug? any good ones for latte art
portafilter baskets? any ones i should def get? i was thinking of getting one that would hold at least 19g.
Tamper/distributor? any particular ones that are good?
Thanks again.


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

Honestly, in my opinion only, the only essential is a decent tamper because the plastic thing is useless. 2nd would be a naked portafilter so you can see what is happening. Everything else is optional, certainly not essential.

I don't drink milk drinks so can't comment on the milk jug (or potential wand upgrade).

I would get your machine and enjoy using it until you reach its limits. Then look at upgrades. You don't say if it is new or used, but when I got mine the baskets and shower screen were manky so I did upgrade those rather than buying a new standard version. The cheap 58mm Motta tamper isn't perfect but it does the job, 58.4 or 58.5 would be better I think.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Do you have a grinder, if so, what is it?

Beyond the above: Caffiza or Puly Caff for removing coffee oils, some descaler, a group head brush and a scale that can do 0.1gram


----------



## Raakesh76 (Jun 18, 2020)

allikat said:


> Do you have a grinder, if so, what is it?
> 
> Beyond the above: Caffiza or Puly Caff for removing coffee oils, some descaler, a group head brush and a scale that can do 0.1gram


 Ahh yes forgot to mention I already purchased a niche zero. Should get it out if it's box I guess. Forgot about the steam wand upgrade but I think I'll wait for that one. Use the existing one first for practice. I am a latte drinker to be honest. So I'll start looking for a decent tamper to start with.


----------



## Raakesh76 (Jun 18, 2020)

Marcros said:


> Honestly, in my opinion only, the only essential is a decent tamper because the plastic thing is useless. 2nd would be a naked portafilter so you can see what is happening. Everything else is optional, certainly not essential.
> 
> I don't drink milk drinks so can't comment on the milk jug (or potential wand upgrade).
> 
> I would get your machine and enjoy using it until you reach its limits. Then look at upgrades. You don't say if it is new or used, but when I got mine the baskets and shower screen were manky so I did upgrade those rather than buying a new standard version. The cheap 58mm Motta tamper isn't perfect but it does the job, 58.4 or 58.5 would be better I think.


 Naked portafilter added to the list. Thanks. It's a new machine and will be accompanied with a niche zero.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

New baskets are always a good thing. The IMS Competition ones are allegedly the best, but there are options. Example, IMS makes the La Marzocco baskets for them, they're not quite up to the precision grade of their top models, but they're made on the same production line. Once you pick up a naked portafilter (the ebay ones are fine) you get a lot more flexibility in basket choices. E61 type baskets don't fit the stock Gaggia portafilters, but do fit my ebay bought bottomless and work fine in my little old Baby Gaggia. I just use the stock portafilter to hold by backflushing disk...

Edit: start by picking up just a basic jug for the milk frothing, and try the stock wand. If you bought the current "pro" model, it already has a great steam wand according to everyone who has reviewed it, so no upgrade is needed there really. If you bought an older model, then still try the stock wand and see how you get on. The upgrade train is a long ride, so take time at each step to see how it goes for you, everyone is different.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Raakesh76 said:


> Ahh yes forgot to mention I already purchased a niche zero.


 Scales to 0.1g or less - if you don't have them. Niche really works best for single dosing, and you need to weigh beans and output.

There are two schools of thought -expensive and long lasting vs cheap and cheerful, like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-01g-500g-Electronic-Pocket-Digital-LCD-Weighing-Scales-Food-Jewelry-Kitchen/222995862163 which you need to think of as having to buy every year or so.

Either way key is getting thin scales, the space under the PF is limited, although bottomless helps.

I'd put the PID as my favourite add-on, albeit a little expensive, you will find the steam power a little feeble without. The standard wand and steam pressure you get more a cappuccino style foam than a latte style foam.

Good luck.👍


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm using VST baskets, they do an 18g and 20g baskets (Plus lagger). You can dose +/- 1 gram around the stated weight. If buying a tamper and you intend to use vst/ims baskets, don't make the same mistake by buying a 58mm one get a 58.4 / 58.5mm one, they fit the baskets better. Slim line drip tray defiantly helps with the scales, I use a cheap pair of amazon atm.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

VST, that's the one...
I think La Marzocco badges VST baskets and they can be cheaper.


----------



## CoffeeBloom (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey mate,

I've had mine for just a month and have found these the most helpful:



*a pocket scale* to weight your shots, the gaggia has a really small clearance https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07XDBVP82/


*milk pitcher*, get a good one right off the bat, at least 400ml+ found them the easiest to practice with such as: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08KRSLNCK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


*vst precision basket*, ridgeless working well for me https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/vst-filter-basket


*tamper*, I got mine before the basket so only 58mm, but you can go a bit more like 58.3/4 to fit the vst basket


*replacement gasket* - silicone, makes it just easier to lock in the portafilter (blue one!) https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00OXA72RW/


*kitchen timer* to time your shots with https://www.amazon.co.uk/Salter-355-BKXCDU-Adjustable-Standing-Black/dp/B07QLVLRBD/


*microfibre clothes *to clean with, at least one for the drip tray and one for the steam wand


Worth looking at the cleaning products too:



cafetto cleaners: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01EUGVTIQ/ and https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B017NJDB6K/


blind filter for back-flushing https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07MNZZKZ6


small brush to clean metal parts with


It's tempting to buy all the things! but gotta make it work for your workflow + drinks you like to make.

Enjoy!


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

Does anyone know if th La Marzocco 21g basket fits the Gaggia portafilter or do I need to get a bottomless?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

21g baskets almost always require a bottomless. I say almost because it's entirely possible a spouted portafilter exists that will take a 21g basket, but I don't personally own one. The normal portafilter will take 17 or maybe 18g baskets.

I think the La Marzocco baskets are an E61 style design, which may or may not fit your gaggia portafilter. The generic bottomless I have on my baby will take E61 baskets, but they don't quite fit my stock gaggia ones.


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

allikat said:


> 21g baskets almost always require a bottomless. I say almost because it's entirely possible a spouted portafilter exists that will take a 21g basket, but I don't personally own one. The normal portafilter will take 17 or maybe 18g baskets.
> 
> I think the La Marzocco baskets are an E61 style design, which may or may not fit your gaggia portafilter. The generic bottomless I have on my baby will take E61 baskets, but they don't quite fit my stock gaggia ones.


 Thanks for the informative response. I guess 21g would be a lot for 1 serving so probably best suited to 2 small shots. Unless I want a really strong flat white 😁


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

CantChipForCoffee said:


> I guess 21g would be a lot for 1 serving


 A lot of this is cup size as well, for my acme flat white cups - a fraction on the small side - i need about 34g espresso and 80g of milk give or take a few, so i have to dose down to 16 or 17g in 18g basket.

I have a couple of bigger latte that need about 42g of espresso so i'll dose higher for those, maybe use a 20g basket, depends on the coffee.

I found at first dosing around 19g easiest in a 20g basket - but a standard PF I don't think will take a 21g.

The other factor is the boiler on a classic is small about 120ml if i remember right, so the temperature falls as more water is pumped in.

good luck.


----------



## SvenGB (Dec 29, 2020)

Great topic, I've taken loads from this!


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Was about to write my own post asking these questions.

Is the £30 + compared to £8 really worth it for the shower head and baskets? Seems a big jump...

I just cleaned my shower head and the ring and the chunky part looks to need replacing, so wondering if its worth that big upgrade cost.


----------



## simplyme (Jan 2, 2020)

So, does anyone have any additions / alternatives to the below?

Gaggia peripherals

Rancillo steam wand - https://www.edesiaespress.com/pre-modified-rancilio-silvia-v1-v2-steam-wand-arm-for-your-gaggia/

Gasket - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Classic-Filter-Holder-Gasket-ø-72x57x85mm---996530059219/m-1968.aspx

VST basket - https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/vst-filter-basket?variant=33183861932085

Puly caf - https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/product/puly-caff-trade/?attribute_volume=Single+Tu

Descaled - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B017NJDB6K/?tag=cfukweb-21

Blind basket - https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/product/puly-blindy/

Tamper- https://clumsygoat.co.uk/products/motta-competition-tamper-black-wooden-handle-58-4mm

Distribution tool- https://clumsygoat.co.uk/products/motta-coffee-levelling-tamper-tool-58mm-carbon-look

Bottomless porterfilter- where can I find a decent one?


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

With the VST basket you need a silicone gasket, 8mm should work. With a standard one it's bit hard to lock the portafilter at 6 o'clock.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

The most essential thing that you do need once you have your machine looking good/blinged-out is one of *MildredM'*s towels to add that final touch...make sure you share a picture on here if you do....plenty of people will thank you for it 😇


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Ignoring the fact you'll probably want a grinder (is that a peripheral?), I'd say a set of coffee/jewellery scales and a milk jug would be very handy assets if you were buying a Classic as a first timer.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Deegee OP has a Niche.....jug and scales already mentioned above 😋


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

That's what I get for not reading the entire post! Obvs insufficient caffeine yesterday evening for my brain to engage, just my fingers apparently.....


----------

